# Der Unterschied zwischen Damenslips und Handschuhen



## Tokko (15 Feb. 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Der Unterschied zwischen Damenslips und Handschuhen*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Falls du den Unterschied nicht kennst, können wir dir folgenden Text nur empfehlen.

Ein junger Mann wollte seiner Angebeten ein Geschenk machen. Die beiden hatten sich schon längere Zeit nicht mehr gesehen, und nach sorgfältiger Erwägung entschied er sich für den Kauf eines Paares Handschuhen:
Romantisch, aber nicht zu persönlich.
Begleitet von der jungen Schwester seiner Herzensdame, ging er ins Warenhaus und kaufte ein Paar weiße Handschuhe. Die Schwester der angebeteten kaufte sich ein Paar Slips. Während des Einpackens vertauschte die Kassiererin beide Pakete, so erhielt die Schwester die Handschuhe, und der Mann die Damenslips. Ohne den Inhalt des Päckchens zu kontrollieren, schickte er dieselben an seine Holde und fügte folgendes kleine Schreiben hinzu:

"Ich habe diese ausgewählt, weil mir aufgefallen ist, das Du normalerweise keine trägst. Wenn´s nach mir wäre, hätte ich lange mit Knöpfen genommen, aber Deine Schwester trägt auch kurze und diese sind leichter auszuziehen. Die Farbe scheint vielleicht etwas heikel, aber die Verkäuferin zeigte mir ihre, die sie bereits drei Wochen anhatte, und sie waren kaum beschmutzt. Sie hat auch Deine probehalber angezogen und es sah einfach chic aus. Ich wünsche ich könnte sie Dir zum ersten Male anziehen, denn bis ich dich am Freitag zum nächsten mal sehe, sind bestimmt schon viele damit in Kontakt gekommen. Wenn Du sie ausziehst, vergiss nicht hineinzublasen bevor Du sie weglegst, denn naturgemäß werden sie vom tragen innen etwas feucht. Denk wie oft ich sie im nächsten Jahr küssen werde! Ich hoffe Du wirst sie am Freitag für mich anziehen.
In liebe Dein Schatz.

PS: Nach neuster Mode trägt man sie übrigens umgeschlagen, so dass der Pelz ein wenig rausschaut. "



Viel Spaß
[/FONT]


----------



## AMUN (15 Feb. 2008)

*so dass der Pelz ein wenig rausschaut*...


----------

